# Mini Mache Candle Gazer



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my first prop for the year. He's just a little guy who likes candles and hanging out with the neighbors:

He loves lights:

DSCF1115 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He thinks gargoyles are the coolest thing going:

DSCF1135 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

He shares his secrets with corpsed torsos:

DSCF1137 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Godzilla is his hero:

DSCF1138 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Snowmen are good to eat:

DSCF1141 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

There is a thread under General Prop Discussion that has a couple slide shows which illustrate the build and painting process, for those who are interested.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14887


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are two short videos of my little guy. Click on then pictures to go to a page where the videos can be played.

"Ooooh, pretty light!"

M001 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Remember the little creature that used to show up at the end of the credits in the TV series, "Buffy the Vampire Slayer"? Here is Spooky1's version:

Mini Prop as Buffy Credit by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a slideshow of "How I Did It":


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Roxy -- that lil' guy is just plain too awesome. I love him!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that guy is so cool.LMAO at the vid

P.S.you described him just like me,were going to get along great


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahaha that was awesome

cute little guy


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's so cute - in a toothy "I'm about to eat your head" kinda way!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

He is most definitely awesome...don't how I missed the other thread in "General Prop Discussion"...anyway, great job, he just _oozes_ personality...one look and you know what he's all about.

Great job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy, this guy is just too cool. Well done!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Too cute.......is he available for adoption?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

He turned out great! I'm thinking he needs a sister.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is awesome Roxy...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He turned out great  I especially like the picture of him and Godzilla.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(clapping hands like a little girl) - I'm so glad you guys like him! Thank you for giving him the thumbs up.

Hey, GF, I was looking at the picture of him with Godzilla and realized they have the same pose. Not planned, but that must be his way of showing his hero worship

Sharp, I'll have to think about that sister suggestion. There is, after all, a prop contest coming up.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Sharp, I'll have to think about that sister suggestion. There is, after all, a prop contest coming up.


You can't do that Roxy. I want to have a chance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> You can't do that Roxy. I want to have a chance.


LOL, ed, believe me, there are many people on this Forum who could kick my butt when it comes to prop making.

....then again, can they kick butt with a $20 limit?:devil: BWA HA HA!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a great looking prop Roxy. And the fact you had fun making him makes him twice as nice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ed, pay her $25 to stay out of it. LOL


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cute...and slightly creepy too.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Small but mighty, this little guy is great! Nice job Roxy!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's so cool!! great work!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Really dig the colors, well done!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very very cool!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ha Ha, the enthusiasm is contagious! He looks awesome! Like he loves everything!

Nice cryptozoological creation Roxy.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

He is flippin adorable!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is really cool. The way he's running around I think he needs a woman!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He sure is cute.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I love it!! You must be cat people...or maybe ferret people?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, thanks! Right now we are dog people. I've always loved cats and grew up with a few. Ferrets are delightful, but I've never owned one. I actually didn't have any particular animal in mind when I made this little guy - it's just how he turned out


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie is dropping some rather strong hints about decorating for Christmas this year, and this little guy is perfect! Just cute enough to pull off Christmas, but Tim Burton enough to keep it fresh and a little bizarre! Bravo!

You have given me lots to ponder now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be wanting to see a picture of your little creation in all its bizarreness, Jaybo


----------

